# 7 star footwork?



## izeqb (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi guys...

Recently I've heard about the 7 star footwork on several occassions... All releated to wing chun.
But all I can find is praying mantis.

Can you help me clarify what the 7 star footwork is about and how it's used in wing chun?


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

If you mean 7 Star Preying Mantis footwork, at least that of the Lee Kam Wing system, I can tell you that it bears no close relationship to that of any of the major WC systems.


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 22, 2012)

I have not heard the term 7 star footwork associated with wing chun. Wing chun structure is different from mantis and in my  wing chun lineage (Augustine Fong)
there are oodles of footwork.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## izeqb (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm not sure that the WC 7 star footwork I've heard about, has anything to do with the praying mantis style or anything else for that matter... I've just heard it mentioned in Wing Chun related talks. I'll let you guys know when I find out more


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 23, 2012)

Never heard of 7 star footwork in wing chun, only the general "7 star" description of joints used to generate power. It was how my first teacher taught us to do the 1-inch punch.


----------



## cwk (Feb 25, 2012)

I've heard of seven star stepping in other kung fu styles but not wing chun. If I can remember correctly, the name had something to do with a star constellation ( the big dipper) and the stepping pattern was of a zig-zag nature. 
Actually, in Cho Gar wing chun , we do have this zig-zag stepping pattern but it's just called triangle step and one of our five fundamental steps. I use it at lot in sparring, it's good for both intercepting and simultaneous evasion and counter strike.


----------



## onthechin (Feb 25, 2012)

There is no 7 star footwork in WC. End of discussion. And any debate about footwork in WC is likely to get hackles raised...such as me saying that guys who pivot have a lesser style than guys who pick their feet up....


----------



## Tensei85 (Apr 24, 2012)

I think what was entitiled by this was rather the "star footwork" which essentially is a way to train footwork both directionally & angle wise. 
Though a general star would be 5 points not 7 it can be assumed that the extra two may be a variation in agles or stepping patterns nothing extreme.
Again im no expert but ive seen many variations of how to train footwork, drills/patterns. Even as far as names some so extreme as to call pak sau drill the 
pattycake drill, lol. 

just my opinion.

All the best,


----------



## Domino (Apr 25, 2012)

From the shadows  Hope you're well Tensei !


----------



## Tensei85 (Apr 25, 2012)

Haha thanks man, yea I'm doing great in fact. Moved to Germany so checking out some of the Wing Chun & Northern Mantis 
practitioners out here, its quite enjoyable. Likewise I hope everything has been good with yourself.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm not familiar with any 7 star stepping in Wing Chun.  As others have said, it is mostly a Mantis system thing.  Let us know if you discover anything.


----------



## izeqb (Apr 26, 2012)

Tensei85 said:


> I think what was entitiled by this was rather the "star footwork" which essentially is a way to train footwork both directionally & angle wise.
> Though a general star would be 5 points not 7 it can be assumed that the extra two may be a variation in agles or stepping patterns nothing extreme.
> Again im no expert but ive seen many variations of how to train footwork, drills/patterns. Even as far as names some so extreme as to call pak sau drill the
> pattycake drill, lol.
> ...



I think you are right...

The five directions (like plum blossom) and then two additional steps...


----------



## Stylez777 (Apr 26, 2012)

I also have not heard of a 7 star footwork...yet...but I am still very new to training.  Only recently have I started to learn second form Cham Kui and the stepping in there is very circular in motion in my lineage anyhow. I've heard it called C stepping. (this probably not wat you are talking about at all) Watching someone do it looks so simple yet when trying to do it myself it baffles my mind how difficult it actually is for me to step correctly while also doing things with my upper body even more difficult is stepping back to my original spot.  Kind of like rubing your stomach and patting your head while hopping up and down on 1 foot something just goes wrong.


----------



## brazilusa (Apr 26, 2012)

Doesn't 7 Star footwork in reference to 7 Star Mantis and the footwork taken from the Monkey system?


----------



## Vajramusti (Apr 28, 2012)

brazilusa said:


> Doesn't 7 Star footwork in reference to 7 Star Mantis and the footwork taken from the Monkey system?




--------------------------------------------
The stars in TCMA often refer to contact points. Wing chun has more than 7. As far as wing chun footwork-it varies with lineage. The Ho Kam Ming-Augustine lineage has extensive footwork
based on wing chun concepts.It comes from all of the forms--3 hand forms, dummy, pole and bot jam do.

joy chaudhuri


----------

